# بعض الامتحانات التي تخص هندسة الاتصالات



## أسد القدس (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم,,
أقدم اليكم بعض الامتحانات التي تخص هندسة الاتصالات ............. وانتظروا القادم باذن الله
لكن لي طلب من الأخوة وخاصة القائمين غلى الملتقى "الاتصالات " أن يقدموا لنا المزيد من الامتحانات التي تخص هذا التخصص ....... وشكـــــــــرا


----------



## samir314 (23 فبراير 2010)

كلمة السر وينها استاذ


----------



## أسد القدس (23 فبراير 2010)

كلمة السر 
www.raawan.com
وشكرا


----------



## kreshan (26 يوليو 2010)

la;,v حول للعربي


----------



## * AishA * (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أسد القدس ع هالأشياء القيمة... بجد كنا محتاجين لـــ هالأشياء
​


----------



## popo56 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كلمه السر مش واضحه


----------



## احمد العسافي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ما قصرت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-sawsan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حيدر زهراو (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك االله الف خير


----------



## أسد القدس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

للذي يسأل عن كلمة السر ....... 
كلمة السر هي www.raawan.com
يعني الموقع الالكتروني هو كلمة السر


----------



## ba3bo3 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

merci mon frere


----------



## Eng doaa he (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا عندى امتحان بعد شهر فى شغل وكنت عايزة اعرف اذاكره ايه بالضبط والامتحان فى اللغة الانجليزية والحاسب والتخصص(اتصالات والكترونيات) وهل الامتحان فى التخصص يعتمد على طبيعة الشغل ولا مش ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## eetareq (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## hedia_m99 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بخير.....اعاده الله عليكم وعلينا بالخير والموفقية والبهجة والسرور*​


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## acer.7 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## rami monawar (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## بيسان السلام (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Electronics BH (5 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيرا على هذا العطاء


----------



## abdulhadias (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

thanks alot


----------

